# Clarification please on garage floodlights



## Options (Jan 19, 2016)

from 2017 NEC 210.11(C) (4) Garage Branch Circuits.

In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one 120-volt. 20-ampere branch circuit shall be installed to supply receptacle outlets in attached garages and in detached garages with electric power. This circuit shall have no other outlets. _Exception: This circuit shall be permitted to supply readily accessible outdoor receptacle outlets._

It doesn't mention lighting, but the 2014 NEC says you may longer tie into a receptacle inside your garage anything outside of your garage such as outdoor security lighting. 

Rather than link them together I ran conduit across the ceiling and installed a single duplex for every two 4' LED lights and I had planned to run conduit from these same circuits to the outdoor floodlights which would be pigtailed into these circuits. All connections would be indoors and each of lighting circuits are #12 thhn on their own 20A dual function breakers.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Options said:


> from 2017 NEC 210.11(C) (4) Garage Branch Circuits.
> 
> In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one 120-volt. 20-ampere branch circuit shall be installed to supply receptacle outlets in attached garages and in detached garages with electric power. This circuit shall have no other outlets. _Exception: This circuit shall be permitted to supply readily accessible outdoor receptacle outlets._
> 
> ...


I have ran into this from time to time and generally keep the lighting circuits off from the receptacle circuits that what the code written up and just be aware the GDO ( garage door opener ) will need GFCI and run it own circuit ya may have to run deadfront on the wall then run that circuit to the singleplex receptacle that is the only way it can meet the code easy. 

I dont know if your state do required AFCI as well but the gotcha is if the garage is attached then yuh ya have to run the AFCI as well but detached I doubt it unless your state admendented it. so just be aware of it.


----------



## Options (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks

There are dual function AFCI/GFCI breakers on every 120v circuit including the lighting and these lights are designed to be linked together not wired directly into a circuit. Each row is on a separate dedicated lighting circuit. 

My question is with the noted exception for outdoor receptacles does that also allow the outdoor flood lights to be wired into the indoor lighting circuits?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What they're saying is, the "garage recep." can't supply anything but that recep. and an outside recep. If you want lights in, or outside the garage, you need a new circuit, or come off another circuit. They just don't want you running the laundry, GDO, yard lights, etc. off the garage recep.


----------

